# Schwinn Cycelocks repaired, keyed & replaced



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 10, 2012)

Schwinn Cycelocks repaired, keyed & replaced: keys, cylinders & parts available. 
A limited number of Original Arnold Schwinn YALE keys available. 
Email wespinchot@yahoo.com or Call Wes Pinchot for more info 847 259 0484 IL cst.

Send $10. and AN number from your cylinder face for two smooth brass keys 
cut to code matching any one AN-1 thru AN-500 to: 
WES PINCHOT
747 Whitegate Ct.
Mt. Prospect, IL 60056


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, WES,,,  what can I do for a key to a rollfast lock , ??   it is hooked to the seat of my 41 rollfast , ..  Any thoughts or comments welcome .// Merry Christmas,   Happy Holidays ..   wpb


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi!
I am only familiar with the schwinn cyclelock and keys.
You can go to a lock smith and see if he can pick the lock
and make a key for you.
Sorry.
Happy holidays
wes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Hi!
> I am only familiar with the schwinn cyclelock and keys.
> You can go to a lock smith and see if he can pick the lock
> and make a key for you.
> ...



Wes is the man when it comes to said repairs! A true asset to this hobby. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Any ideas on how to get the lock cylinder fixed and key replaced on my Radio Bike?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2017)

YOU MIGHT TRY ASKING LISA OR JERRY AT MEMORY LANES.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Wes,

My key is broken off in the lock!! Any great ideas on how to get it out? Its AN189 on the face. 

Nate


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 20, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Hi Wes,
> 
> My key is broken off in the lock!! Any great ideas on how to get it out? Its AN189 on the face.
> 
> Nate



HI NATE!
PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECT, I CAN HELP!
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 30, 2020)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Wes! I bought a Black Phantom with a key broken off and the lock painted over. Wes cleaned up the lock face, keyed it, cleaned the mechanisms and now it works great. Best deal going and Wes was a great communicator throughout! Bravo


----------



## p51mustang55 (Dec 30, 2020)

I also want to give a shout out to Wes. Sent my springer Cyclelock in that was jammed and had no key. Came back quickly and at a great price. Definitely the best guy to send these to or get a replacement key cut. Great communication as well throughout the process.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 30, 2020)

THANKS GUYS!
ALWAYS HAPPY TO GET GOOD FEEDBACK!
BEEN DOING SCHWINN CYCELOCKS 30 YEARS!
ALSO HAVE A GREAT COLLECTION OF ORIGINAL YALE/SCHWINN KEYS.
ONE IN FIVE CHANCE, I HAVE ONE WITH YOUR "AN***" NUMBER ON IT.
SHOOT ME A DIRECT EMAIL TO: WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM WITH YOUR 'AN' NUMBER.
AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS.
WES


----------



## toyman (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi Wes. I need a key for my Dynacycle. The code is AN313. Thanks, John Stansbury


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 26, 2021)

HI JOHN,  AN313
2 SMOOTH BRASS KEYS CUT TO ONE AN CODE FOR $12.
CHECK, M.O. OR PAYPAL F/F TO MY EMAIL ADDRESS.
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 26, 2021)

toyman said:


> Hi Wes. I need a key for my Dynacycle. The code is AN313. Thanks, John Stansbury



HI JOHN,  AN313
2 SMOOTH BRASS KEYS CUT TO ONE AN CODE FOR $12.
CHECK, M.O. OR PAYPAL F/F TO MY EMAIL ADDRESS.
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## toyman (Mar 27, 2021)

I will send it now.Send to John Stansbury 9814w.131st.Terrace Overland Park, KS 66213


----------



## Thee (Jun 22, 2022)

Hello Wes, I was wondering if you could help me with acquiring a cylinder and keys for this?


Thank You


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2022)

HELLO FELLOW CABERS:  SCHWINN KEYS 

I AM SUSPENDING CUTTING KEYS, SELLING ORIGINAL KEYS AND REPAIRING LOCKS.

DUE TO FAMILY ILLNESS AND SELLING MY HOUSE.

SORRY, BUT EMAIL ME IN SEPTEMBER.

THANKS

WES PINCHOT


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jul 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear, wish you and your the best. 
Thank you for all that you've done for all of us over the years.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm not a praying man but Mr. Pinchot I'll be praying for you to have the strength to manage in this tough time.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi! Sorry to hear about your misfortune! Hope all is well with you and your family! I was wondering if your up for making keys again? I have a prewar Schwinn with an an319


----------

